# Bosch, Emerson, Vermont American, Magna



## remotelarry (Sep 3, 2012)

Poking around on the famous auction site today and got curious about some bits from a company called Magna. Not much on this forum about them, a few comments here and there. Seems they are affiliated with Vermont American and hence Robert Bosch. From Vermont American web site here is a very interesting time line--some portions only for brevity:

HISTORY

Vermont American has been a pioneer and innovator in delivering value to both consumers and retailers for over 60 years. Here are some of the key milestones:

1947—First circular saw blade is produced on November 25, 1947

1948—the company introduces steel dado blades

1953—Acquires J.V. Pilcher Co., introduces molding heads

1954—Completes successful acquisition of Deluxe Saw & Tool Co.

1955—Acquires Multi-Metals, a producer of powder metal parts

1957—Introduces industrial taps & dies 1958

1959—Develops high speed steel router bits

1961—Corporate name changes to Vermont American; develops the first investment cast router bits

1963—With successful acquisition of Maxson Saw & Manufacturing Co., product line is expanded to include reciprocating saw blades, hacksaw blades and bandsaw blades

1965—Introduces carbide tipped adjustable dadoes, dado sets and rotary planner heads

1970—Acquires Magna Division for its position in the screwdriver bits market

1974—Acquires Rosco Tools

1978—introduces the first thin rim carbide circular saw blades

1982—Introduces titanium nitride coated power tool accessories

1983—introduces first slack belt sander for radial saws, the first pin router unit and the first high speed steel forstner bits; introduces Pro-Bore® self-feed bits

1986—Sets up carbide circular saw blade plant in Australia; introduces Laser X2™ carbide tipped circular saw blades; develops first multiple-blade carbide tipped dado

1987—Acquires The Credo Co., Woodburn, Oregon

1988—Introduces Dyanite® carbide—a patented process that increases the life of a carbide blade up to ten times

1989—Vermont American...merges with Emerson Electric Co. and Robert Bosch GmbH (Sears is a preferred stock holder until 1991)

1992—Acquires Forest City Tool and gains access to the industrial woodworking market; begins co-sponsorship with The New Yankee Workshop; introduces the Wood Devil™ spade bit with unique spurs that provide a cleaner, smoother and faster cut

1995—Master Series™ circular saw blades are launched with optimum performance for specific applications and machines;

1996—Wood Eater® hole saws are introduced, cutting six times faster than standard bi-metal hole saws; new masonry drill bit introduced, twice the speed of standard rotary masonry drill bits; 

1997—National Retail Hardware Association gives Vermont American more awards for innovative new products than any other manufacturer; company is the largest manufacturer of power tool accessories in the world

2000—Robert Bosch GmbH completes acquisition of Vermont American

2002-Xtend bits and blades launched as the first line of accessories specifically designed to improve performance in cordless tools

2003—Robert Bosch Tool Corporation created


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks, Larry. That was very interesting.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

In addition to VA Bosch owns Skil, Freud bits and blades division, Dremel and RotoZip.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Certainly Skil and VA needed a kick in the pants; both were going nowhere. In my opinion they didn't seem to have any corporate vision, or at least not one that was discernible to the consumer. I'd only have bought a VA bit as a lsst choice.
Thanks for this, Larry! I'll keep all this new info in mind.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Magna is a rather large:big_boss: Canadian auto parts maker, that has its hands in a lot of pies. I haven't heard that they have acquired any tool makers like Bosch, etc., but it wouldn't surprise me. I can't find a reference to any other companies named Magna, so this is probably the one you want.


----------



## remotelarry (Sep 3, 2012)

The Warthog said:


> Magna is a rather large:big_boss: Canadian auto parts maker, that has its hands in a lot of pies. I haven't heard that they have acquired any tool makers like Bosch, etc., but it wouldn't surprise me. I can't find a reference to any other companies named Magna, so this is probably the one you want.


I think it is a different company. It was an industrial tool company, making bits and tools for the commercial woodworking industry. They were based in Kentucky. VA bought them so they could enter that market. The Canadian auto parts industry isn't affiliated as far as I know. That said, Bosch is involved in auto parts as well so there might be a connection. With all the inbreeding and cross breeding among corporations it's almost impossible to tell who's on first.

Cheers
Larry


----------

